# Buying a watch direct from Japan



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello all,

I've seen one or two watches that're only available domestically in Japan, however, there are sellers who ship internationally.

Does anyone have any experience doing this? Are there taxes to pay?

TIA


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Add 20% VAT to the price including postage charge, plus £7-£15 courier admin fee for processing through customs and delivering to your door.

And then think about the hassle of returning it to Japan if you need to.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

if Trump gets re elected, it may be easer to by from Japan. i will buy one. if brxit works out for UK you might get a better deal. vin


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

vinn said:


> if Trump gets re elected, it may be easer to by from Japan. i will buy one. if brxit works out for UK you might get a better deal. vin


 What has Trump got to do with the UK buying goods from Japan?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

US tariffs are changing. good luck with UK tariffs with Japan. vin


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I presume the UK will "carry on regardless" when it comes to maximizing trade with China in spite of the serious human rights infractions perpetrated by the Chinese authorities. And as for Japan, I thought that a trade deal was on the cards between the EU and Japan, which I suppose we will now not benefit from. I would expect the UK to pursue a separate trade agreement with the Japanese that might make a difference to prices and availability of Japanese watches from that previously have been sold only on the domestic market. I am not an expert in these matters and would be interested to hear more about them, in regard to other countries, now that we are divorcing ourselves from the mainstream European "project."


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

it'salivejim said:


> Add 20% VAT to the price including postage charge, plus £7-£15 courier admin fee for processing through customs and delivering to your door.
> 
> And then think about the hassle of returning it to Japan if you need to.


 Plus duty if applicable, Shirley?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

ziggy1024 said:


> Plus duty if applicable, Shirley?


 There is no duty unless he's buying in bulk? It's only the 20% tax to pay.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

it'salivejim said:


> There is no duty unless he's buying in bulk? It's only the 20% tax to pay.


 Ah cool - I'm no expert! Thought that applied to all countries outside of the EU?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

ziggy1024 said:


> Ah cool - I'm no expert! Thought that applied to all countries outside of the EU?


 Apologies, I got it wrong. There is duty to pay depending on value. It looks to be about 3.7%.

Anything from within the EU is nothing extra to pay … for now anyway 

A useful online duty/tax calculator here:

https://www.simplyduty.com/import-calculator/


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

it'salivejim said:


> Apologies, I got it wrong. There is duty to pay depending on value. It looks to be about 3.7%.
> 
> Anything from within the EU is nothing extra to pay … for now anyway
> 
> ...


 I've only imported from the US (wearing the Bernhardt in question now, as it happens!), but I got charged waaaay more than that and then had to claim it back... twas a proper PITA tbh - I'd think twice about bothering again.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive imported 3 watches from Japan, the first I paid import duty on, the second i didn't and the third I didn't, Ive imported 2 from Miami in the USA and one got charged import and one didn't. I think they rule is they should be charged, but some seem to get missed and it depends what the suppliers put on the package. At one time one company was calling them measuring instruments which they are i guess and that avoids import it seems. So it depends what the seller puts on the packet. As a rule of thumb if you get caught for import its about 30 quid from japan on a 150 quid watch. You can usually just pay this by going on the royal mail website.


----------



## Jari37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bought my first decent watch from Japan last month - cracking new SARB from Shopping in Japan. Took about 3 weeks to arrive & ended up paying about £60 in customs duty. Really good seller, would absolutely use them again.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> Plus duty if applicable, Shirley?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> I presume the UK will "carry on regardless" when it comes to maximizing trade with China in spite of the serious human rights infractions perpetrated by the Chinese authorities. And as for Japan, I thought that a trade deal was on the cards between the EU and Japan, which I suppose we will now not benefit from. I would expect the UK to pursue a separate trade agreement with the Japanese that might make a difference to prices and availability of Japanese watches from that previously have been sold only on the domestic market. I am not an expert in these matters and would be interested to hear more about them, in regard to other countries, now that we are divorcing ourselves from the mainstream European "project."


 a separate agreement with Japan would be very good. vin



it'salivejim said:


> There is no duty unless he's buying in bulk? It's only the 20% tax to pay.





vinn said:


> a separate agreement with Japan would be very good. vin p s - I woun't pay 20%


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Jari37 said:


> Bought my first decent watch from Japan last month - cracking new SARB from Shopping in Japan. Took about 3 weeks to arrive & ended up paying about £60 in customs duty. Really good seller, would absolutely use them again.


 They also sell through ebay should the buyer want extra ebay/paypal protection buying from abroad.

Chino/Seiya/Shopping in Japan have all been going for years and are trusted sellers.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

bought my Gs of chrono 24 , direct from japan, did not get clobberd for any tax ( may be luck), but had some protection via payment via chrono 24, all went smooth, but still issue of returning if there is a problem!

deano


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

> I presume the UK will "carry on regardless" when it comes to maximizing trade with China in spite of the serious human rights infractions perpetrated by the Chinese authorities. And as for Japan, I thought that a trade deal was on the cards between the EU and Japan, which I suppose we will now not benefit from. I would expect the UK to pursue a separate trade agreement with the Japanese that might make a difference to prices and availability of Japanese watches from that previously have been sold only on the domestic market. I am not an expert in these matters and would be interested to hear more about them, in regard to other countries, now that we are divorcing ourselves from the mainstream European "project."


 The EU has about 40 agreements with various countries that we will no longer be part of (nor sure if we benefit during the transition period). Some of these took years to negotiate and I wonder if we have the capacity to negotiate replacement deals before the end of this year. The EU are in discussions with Australia and New Zealand and they may no feel like negotiating with us at the same time. Only time will tell!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys - really appreciated - I'll save up a few more quid just in case of any tax bill that might be levied against my purchase - will just have to work hard to drive the asking prices down too :laugh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

sparrow said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys - really appreciated - I'll save up a few more quid just in case of any tax bill that might be levied against my purchase - will just have to work hard to drive the asking prices down too :laugh:


 Higuchi Inc - great guy - I have bought Japan only models from him, good service, he even sourced extra bracelet links as Japan only models tend to have short bracelets

Seiya Japan - also another great seller

Downside is 20% VAT plus handling charge which is about another £15


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

JoT said:


> Higuchi Inc - great guy - I have bought Japan only models from him, good service, he even sourced extra bracelet links as Japan only models tend to have short bracelets
> 
> Seiya Japan - also another great seller
> 
> Downside is 20% VAT plus handling charge which is about another £15


 Thanks JoT - that's helpful 

I may have found a UK seller of the watch I wanted - new thread to follow


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

The EU signed a good trade deal with Japan, and it looks like the UK is looking to sign a comprehensive free trade deal when we exit the transition period, so with any luck we'll be able to import duty free at some point.

I have heard good things about Seiya Japan in terms of buying direct -- only Seiko get a little upset about outsiders by JDM models so they can't always get things.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

longplay said:


> The EU signed a good trade deal with Japan, and it looks like the UK is looking to sign a comprehensive free trade deal when we exit the transition period, so with any luck we'll be able to import duty free at some point.


 I doubt if we will get a better deal than the one we have now as part of the EU. The main cost is the 20% VAT and any handling fees (less of an issue on more expensive watches). Potentially we could scrap VAT and return to something like purchase tax but the government will want tax in some shape.


----------

